
Show HN: Penc – Trackpad-oriented window manager for macOS - dgurkaynak
https://dgurkaynak.github.io/Penc/
======
techdragon
Well now I finally have a reason to risk upgrading to High Sierra, I normally
wait a month so I’m not the first person to run into any development
environment upgrade issues, incompatible libraries and that sort of thing, but
I putting it off till now because of all the significant security issues. I
was probably going to skip it until I did the upgrade to Mojave, but this
pushes me over the edge, I just can’t wait to use this.

------
splitbrain
This is awesome. Does anyone know something like this for Linux?

~~~
setr
iirc x-windows itself provides move/resize functionality, I think by default,
but I think on alt + rightclick movement.

~~~
hiimshort
I can confirm that this works for me on i3. The default bindings are alt+click
to move and alt+right-click to resize. Those are rebindable of course and I
get away with using one of the extra buttons on my mouse (specifically a ring
finger click) to enable the modifier.

------
lyonlim
This is great. It does take a bit getting used to pressing a key twice, but
after that, I love being able to control my windows using my trackpad.

I currently use Magnet, but it doesn't seem to have any conflict with it, so
will keep trying it out.

Would be great if it could handle two-third screens and one-third screens too.

Lastly, I'd recommend a proper domain name!

Solid, innovative work here :)

------
bussierem
Already downloaded, installed, and loved. Thank you for this!

Side note: On that page, you misspelled "Quarters" as "Quaters"

~~~
dgurkaynak
I just fixed the typo. Thank you!

~~~
chrisjc
Doesn't work while caps-lock is on.

I've found most osx window managers too complicated to use. This is extremely
easy to use and so far really loving it. Especially love the demo gifs on your
site that show how it works, similar to trackpad preferences in osx.

~~~
dgurkaynak
I've just opened an issue for caps-lock, thank you!

------
abair
This looks like a great way to introduce less technical users to the virtues
of a tiling window manager. I have found that Amethyst offers a near sweet
spot between customizability and complexity for myself.

------
lynxaegon
I was using Spectacle. I never could remember all the shortcuts, but after a
few tries, i got what i wanted. But this is just awesome!! Thank you!

------
Kagerjay
This looks awesome, the issue I have with magnet is how far I have to swipe.
This looks much faster

------
didgeoridoo
The Spectacle-killer I’ve been waiting for! Thank you!!

------
yeutterg
Goodbye, BetterSnapTool and your finicky edges!

------
Jemm
Two questions:

Is it easy to uninstall?

Does it also work with an Apple Mouse?

~~~
dgurkaynak
Installation is straightforward: open dmg, copy app to /Applications folder.
On first run, app requests accessibility permissions, you have to give
permission and re-launch app.

I haven't tried with Magic Mouse, but I think it shouldn't work.

